# Acrylic on glass?



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey guys,

I plan to re-build a custom made 30 something gallon aquarium that I got from my brother in which he broke. What had happened was a rock fell onto the bottom pane of glass and cracked the glass. I removed the bottom pane entirely, with all the silicone trim, so I'm left with just the 4 outer panes of glass.

So my question is would it be okay to purchase a piece of acrylic to match the size of the aquarium and replace the bottom pane with acrylic instead of glass? I'm sure this is probably a stupid question but I'm just asking as this would be my first time "building" an aquarium and I don't wanna spend $40 on acrylic only to find out it isn't going to work. 

Also for anyone wondering why I'm posting this in the marine section it's because this tank is going to be used to start a reef tank.

Thanks for your help


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Acrylic wont bond to glass. Only option is to use a glass bottom panel.


----------



## TankCla (Dec 31, 2010)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> ... I don't wanna spend $40 on acrylic only to find out it isn't going to work...


With 30$ you can buy a decent used 30g, here on forum.


----------

